# [SOLVED]Radeon direct rendering tylko pod rootem.

## michal1990

Witam

Zainstalowałem Gentoo na swoim laptopie. Posiada on karte graficzną ATI Radeon X1350 Mobility. Problem mam ze sprzetowym przyspieszeniem grafiki. 

```

michal@laptop ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

```

po przelączeniu się na konto roota (tylko w gnome-terminal)

```

laptop ~ # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

Rozszerzenie XVideo i AVIVO działą poprawanie ale np fgl_glxgears wyrzuca taki oto bład i sie nie uruchamia w ogole. Na uprawnieniach roota wszystko działa.

```

michal@laptop ~ $ fgl_glxgears 

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable

  Major opcode of failed request:  160 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  43

  Current serial number in output stream:  43

```

Probowałem rekompilacji libdrm i całego xorga co zdało się na nic. 

W make.conf dodałem to jeśli ma to jakieś znaczenie w tym problemie.

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

```

Last edited by michal1990 on Sat Jan 03, 2009 4:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mziab

Dodaj swojego użytkownika do grupy video i przeloguj się.

----------

## michal1990

Jest w grupie video. Zakładałem nawet 2giego użytkownika i jest to samo.

----------

## mziab

Pokaż:

```
ls -l  /dev/dri*
```

----------

## michal1990

```

michal@laptop ~ $ ls -l /dev/dri*

razem 0

crw-rw---- 1 root root 226, 0 sty  3 16:32 card0

```

----------

## mziab

Jak widać, z jakiegoś powodu urządzenie ma złe uprawnienia. Doraźnie da się to poprawić za pomocą:

```
chown :video /dev/dri/card0
```

Jeśli to zadziała, podam ci odpowiednią regułkę udeva

----------

## michal1990

```

michal@laptop ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

Dzięki działa.

----------

## mziab

W takim razie dopisz do /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:

```
KERNEL=="card[0-9]*", NAME="dri/%k", MODE="0666", GROUP="video"
```

W sumie nie mam jak sprawdzić u siebie, bo mam nvidię. Ale w teorii powinno działać.

----------

## unK

Dodaj do xorg.conf poniższe linijki:

```
Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection
```

----------

